
Canada Telecom is raising $1B - galawa
https://www.f6s.com/canadatelecom
======
galawa

      Canada telecom is raising $1,000,000,000 of common shares at a pre-money valuation of $2,147,483,647 at https://www.f6s.com/canadatelecom .
         Canada Telecom will offer unlimited calls,messages and internet to people living in Canada. people living in Canada will be able to browse internet,play video games,etc using any amount of gigabytes for only $45 per month.
      If you live in Canada then You should invest in Canada Telecom as it will help you greatly reducing your telecom charges from internet,phone calls and messages as Canada Telecom will only charge $45 per month for unlimited phone calls, messages and internet.
      If you do not live in Canada then this is a great investment opportunity for you to invest in Canada Telecom. 
       Canada Telecom is raising $1,000,000,000 and that money is equivalent to 32% of Equity, become part of this company by investing via f6s website at https://www.f6s.com/canadatelecom
        YOU ARE ALL WELCOME HERE https://www.f6s.com/canadatelecom
        THANKS

~~~
galawa
Visit this website
[https://www.f6s.com/canadatelecom](https://www.f6s.com/canadatelecom)

